# First eggs!



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

My Bakhuis laid a clutch of 3 eggs the other day and I pulled them out today. I'm excited! Here they are










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

So exciting! Let's hope they turn out well!


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I found two more in a Petri dish! they use it to soak in water a lot and its out in the open. They were buried in dirt and the jelly masses weren't thick as the others but they look fertile?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!

I can't see the eggs in the second picture but I'd remove them from there and put them into a clean dish with just a little water to keep them hydrated. While I do see the eggs in the first picture, I don't think they are all good. I'm thinking just the one on the bottom of the picture might be. But, the good news is that they are breeding for you 

I don't mean to be negative, it's just that I have a lot of experience with bad eggs


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you for input. It's not negative if you're trying to help  I have a sneaking suspicion that the second 2 won't make it but I have hope! I just don't know how long they've been in there and they were completely covered in dirt and not too moist since the frogs kick the water out if it a lot (under their favorite plant). How do I move them? Thanks a bunch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You can use anything that will scoop them up without damaging them. I've used slurpee straws, plastic spoons, credit card. You can also use your fingernails if they are long


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

LexiandScott said:


> and not too moist since the frogs kick the water out if it


Congrats on the first eggs! Are you guys adding water to the petri dish? It should be dry when placed in the viv.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

No water just drips down into it a lot since its under a plant and they like to go chill it in but they're clumsy haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's a picture from underneath the first clutch you might be able to see more. The first day they were all completely white.







. 
How long would it be until I could tell if they are good or not? 
Ill also move the second eggs after work in a couple hours  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The eggs should be dark and not mottled. I really don't think those are good. You could keep an eye on them for a few days and see what happens. Here's a link to pics of the progression of eggs:

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Starting Out Right


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree, those look like bad eggs to me.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks iIl keep an eye on them for a couple days. I'm just excited that they are laying and already have twice :0 3rd times the charm right?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is a picture of a tinctorius clutch possibly a little more then half grown, to give you an idea of what a developing clutch looks like.

(Sorry I couldn't get you a pic of a new clutch, this is what I had already downloaded).


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

It may in fact take many months for them to lay a viable clutch. This is a good thing though. It gives you, the novice keeper, a chance to learn how to take care of the many frogs you acquired in just a few weeks time, without having to worry about how to raise tads as well. 
Here's a photo of what viable eggs should look like.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks frog dude! I looked at the Josh's frogs guide and between that and your picture it looks like they should definitely have some kind if tail beginnings since they are about 4 days old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I know theyve previously laid many viable eggs even producing a good chunk of the local bakhuis. I do agreeI was freaking out for a second with 5 potential new tadpoles to take care of haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

There's worms in the eggs!? They look like little 1/4"long white hairs. There was a couple in the petridish. What could they be from? I used tree fern and peat moss substrate and bleached and rinsed all the plants before putting them in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Those are often seen around bad eggs. Do a search on nematodes.

eta: That doesn't mean that all eggs are necessarily bad and should be discarded. They will show up on a bad one, or sometimes the goop around them, and ignore the good eggs.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I searched it right after I posted that. I had a mini panic attack thinking I had to disassemble the viv cause its been over run by man eating frog worms  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

LexiandScott said:


> I searched it right after I posted that. I had a mini panic attack thinking I had to disassemble the viv cause its been over run by man eating frog worms
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Hah! Welcome to the club. The panic attacks subside, somewhat, once you realize that they really live just fine without us. Just keep dumping the flies


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I shall haha I think I've read too many viv gone wrong threads . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

